# The next german!



## Felix.B (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi at al!

my name is Felix and i live in germany.at time im 15,but this will change in november :wink: i keep and try to breed some Idolomantis diabolica,Sybilla pretiosa,Gongyles gongylodes,Orthodera sp.,Sphodromantis lineola and Miomantis paykulli.

the other new members _tier_ and _deroplatys_ i know from other sites already :lol: 

best regards and i hope we can talk very well


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello Felix B. good to have you join, we could use any advice you can spare on your species, We do not have a lot of them here! ps I am a november baby myself, and your english is fine


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Sep 23, 2007)

welcome Felix


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Felix.B (Sep 24, 2007)

thankf for nice welcome


----------

